# مدن الملجأ



## brethren p (25 أغسطس 2010)

*فتُعينون لأنفسكم مُدنًا تكون مدن ملجأ لكم، ليهرب إليها القاتل الذي قتل نفسًا  سهوًا. فتكون لكم المدن ملجأ من الولي ( عد 35:  11 ، 12)



نجد في مدن الملجأ مفهوم الخلاص كما أراد الرب أن يُعلنه لنا، بصورة رائعة وجميلة،  فالقاتل هو كل إنسان قد أخطأ، إذ أنه في ذلك اشترك دون أن يدري في جريمة (قتل)  المسيح، لأن قانون الله العادل واضح «أجرة الخطية هي موت» ( رو 6: 23  ). ولقد ارتضى الرب يسوع في محبته أن ينوب عنا أمام الله، وبذلك مات على الصليب  من أجلنا. وبذلك صار المسيح هو القتيل، والآن على كل خاطئ كي ينجو من القضاء  والدينونة، أن يهرب إلى الرب يسوع كمدينة الملجأ، حيث يجد فيه الحِمَى والنجاة،  وسوف نتتبع سبعة أفكار في هذا الصدد:

(1) تفرُّد طريق الخلاص: لقد حدد الله  مكانًا ليهرب ويحتمي فيه كل مَنْ قتل نفس سهوًا حيث لا تناله يد "ولي الدم"، وهذا  المكان هو إحدى مدن الملجأ الستة. فما كانت تصلح مثلاً "أورشليم" مدينة الملك  العظيم، بكل ما لها من مكانة روحية عظيمة. 

وهكذا حدد الله كيفية الوصول  إليه، وذلك عن طريق الرب يسوع المسيح فقط «يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله  والناس: الإنسان يسوع المسيح» ( 1تي 2:  5 )، فلا تصلح أية وسيلة أخرى مهما كان لها من تقدير في نظرنا ( مز 49:  7 ، 8؛ أي9: 28- 32). 

(2) وضوح الخلاص: كانت كل مدن الملجأ قائمة على  رابية مرتفعة، وهذا يُتيح للهارب من ولي الدم أن يراها بوضوح من على بُعد. كما كان  يوجد إشارات توضيحية بطول الطريق، توضح للهارب طريق مسلكه إلى مدينة الملجأ.  

وحسب التقليد اليهودي، كان هناك مرشدون يقفون على مواقع معينة طوال الطريق،  مُعلنين للهارب الطريق الأقرب للوصول إلى المدينة. 

وهكذا خلاص الله دائمًا  واضح لا غموض فيه، وهذا ما نراه أيضًا في الكيفية التي حددها الرب للنجاة من لدغة  الحيات المُحرقة، حينما أمر الرب موسى بأن يضع الحية النحاسية على راية، حتى كل  مَنْ نظر إليها يحيا ( عد 21:  9 )! ولقد أشار الرب إلى هذا الأمر وهو يؤكد لنيقوديموس وضوح خلاص الله  المقدَّم للإنسان «وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية، هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن  الإنسان، لكي لا يهلك كل مَنْ يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» ( يو 3: 14  ، 15). 

والمدن التي تُعطون تكون ست مُدن ملجأ لكم. ثلاثًا من المدن تُعطون في عبر الأردن،  وثلاثًا من المدن تُعطون في أرض كنعان ( عد 35:  13 ، 14)

(3) سهولة الخلاص: عيَّن الرب 6 مدن ملجأ على جانبي نهر الأردن، ثلاث مدن على  الجانب الشرقي، وثلاثًا على الجانب الغربي، وعلى مسافات متساوية، كل مدينة عن  الأخرى، مما يسهّل الوصول إليها. وكل مَنْ كان في حاجة إلى أن يلجأ إلى إحدى هذه  المدن، أيًا كان مكانه: سواء في الشمال أو الجنوب، في الشرق أو في الغرب، يمكنه  الوصول إلى إحداها بكل سهولة. 

وهكذا يؤكد الرب على حقيقة سهولة الحصول على  الخلاص، الأمر الذي عبَّر عنه في إشعياء بمجرد "الالتفات"! «التفتوا إليَّ واخلصوا  يا جميع أقاصي الأرض، لأني أنا الله وليس آخر» ( إش 45:  22 ). 

(4) سرعة الخلاص: لقد أمر الرب موسى أن يُصلح الطرق المؤدية لمدن  الملجأ ( تث 19: 3 ) حتى لا تعوق وعورة الطريق، الهارب من وجه ولي الدم،  فيستطيع أن يركض بكل سرعة حتى يصل إلى إحدى مدن الملجأ. وهكذا الخلاص المُقدَّم لنا  الآن؛ قريب منا جدًا، فيقول الرسول بولس: «لا تَقُل في قلبك: مَنْ يصعد إلى السماء؟  أي ليُحدر المسيح، أو: مَنْ يهبط إلى الهاوية؟ أي ليُصعد المسيح من الأموات ..  الكلمة قريبة منك، في فمك وفي قلبك أي كلمة الإيمان التي نكرز بها. لأنك إن اعترفت  بفمك بالرب يسوع، وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت» ( رو 10: 6  - 9). 

(5) فورية الخلاص: كانت أبواب مدن الملجأ لا تُغلق نهارًا  وليلاً، فهي مستعدة في كل وقت لتستقبل مَنْ يلجأ إليها. ففي اللحظة التي يصل الهارب  إلى باب المدينة، يُفسح له كي يدخل مباشرة إلى الداخل، حيث يجد الحِمَى والأمان.  وهذا أيضًا بالنسبة لخلاص الله المُقدَّم الآن، ففي اللحظة التي يُظهر فيها الخاطئ  رغبته في الاحتماء في المسيح؛ الملجأ الإلهي الوحيد، في الحال يُقبَل ويُرحَّب به،  وهذا ما يؤكده الرب نفسه «مَنْ يُقبل إليَّ لا أُخرجه خارجًا» ( يو 6: 37  ). ومن أجل ذلك يؤكد الرسول بولس على اغتنام فرصة الخلاص الآن، دون تأجيل،  فيقول: «لأنه يقول: في وقتٍ مقبول سمعتك، وفي يوم خلاص أعنتُك. هوذا الآن وقتٌ  مقبول. هوذا الآن يوم خلاص» ( 2كو 6: 2 ). 

إن القاتل يقتل. ولي الدم يقتل القاتل. حين يصادفه يقتله ( عد 35:  18 ، 19)

(6) لا تأجيل للخلاص: إن شريعة الرب واضحة «القاتل يُقتل» ( عد 35:  17 - 19)، حتى ولو كان قد قتَل سهوًا. ومن حق ولي الدم إذا أدرك القاتل، أن  يقتله ( عد 35: 19 ، 21). من أجل ذلك على القاتل أن يبادر بأقصى سرعة  للوصول إلى إحدى مدن الملجأ، قبل أن تناله يد ولي الدم. فلا مجال أن يرتب أمور  تجارته أو أعماله، ولا مجال بأن يودِّع أقرباءه ومعارفه. إن كل ما ينبغي عليه أن  يفعله، هو أن يُسرع، ويُسرع فقط ليحتمي في مدينة الملجأ. إن أقل تأخير أو إهمال قد  يكلفه حياته!! وهذا ما يشير إليه الرسول بولس: «فكيف ننجو نحن إن أهملنا خلاصًا هذا  مقداره؟» ( عب 2: 3 ). 

(7) عاقبة رفض الخلاص: لم يُخبرنا الكتاب مرة  أن ولي الدم أدرك القاتل وقتله، فأي رجلٍ قتل نفسًا سهوًا، بديهي أن نراه يركض  مُسرعًا إلى إحدى مدن الملجأ، وقبل أن يُذاع خبر هذه الجريمة، يكون القاتل قد وصل  إلى مدينة الملجأ، أو على أقل تقدير، يكون قد قطع مسافة كبيرة في طريق وصوله إلى  المدينة، مما لا يجعله في متناول يد ولي الدم. 

غير أننا نجد عكس ذلك تمامًا  من الناحية الروحية في أيامنا هذه، فما أكثر مَنْ يستخفون من ولي الدم، وما أكثر  مَنْ لا يبالون بما سيحدث لهم إذا أدركهم ولي الدم! .. وعلينا أن ندرك أنه بالنسبة  لنا، فإن القتيل هو نفسه ولي الدم!! 

فالرب يسوع المسيح هو الذي قُتل، لكنه  هو أيضًا ولي الدم الذي يُطالب بالدم الذي سُفك! فالولي في الكتاب هو نفسه الفادي،  وهذا ما نجده في حادثة راعوث مع بوعز (را 4). 

فالذي سيدين الآن هو الرب  يسوع المسيح الذي مات «لأن الآب لا يدين أحدًا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن» ( يو 5: 22  ). وعندما تأتي ساعة الدينونة سيتم قول الرب: «أما أعدائي، أولئك الذين لم  يريدوا أن أملك عليهم، فأتُوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي» ( لو 19: 27  ). ولقد أدرك الرسول بولس رهبة مقابلة ولي الدم، فقال: «فكم عقابًا اشرّ تظنون  أنه يُحسب مستحقًا مَنْ داس ابن الله، وحَسب دم العهد الذي قُدِّس به دنسًا، وازدرى  بروح النعمة؟ فإننا نعرف الذي قال: لي الانتقام، أنا أجازي، يقول الرب .. مُخيف هو  الوقوع في يدي الله الحي» ( عب 10:  29 - 31). 


*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (27 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## نغم (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للتامل الرائع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## brethren p (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لمرورك اخى الحبيب *ava_kirolos_son*


----------



## brethren p (31 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يباركك اختى *نغم شكرا لمرورك
*


----------

